# Bafang mid drive?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Anyone here own or have experience with a Bafang mid drive equipped bike? Specifically the higher power frame-integrated M600 and M620? I'm looking for info on ride feel, durability, battery life, etc.

While there seems to be a lot of companies introducing lower powered lighter weight bikes, I've been toying with the idea of going the other direction - something that's built to the limit of American class 1 laws, allowing for 750w vs the 250w euro spec bikes that are most commonly available on the market these days.

I currently own a bike with a Brose S Mag motor (same as the Specialized Levo), which is rated at 250w nominal with a 560w peak, and while it does an adequate job, I do run into situations were a motor with 750w nominal may be more appropriate, and/or more fun.

.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I can't comment on Bafang's newer motors, but have seven years of hard off road use on my BBS02 which was an early generation model with a "poor" controller. I have neither done maintenance to the BBS nor had the slightest problem with it. IMO, Bafang has an impeccable reputation.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a bbshd. I don't think you can ask your question that way. The feel of the bike will not be related much to the motor. The full power bikes that you are talking about are more like electric motorcycles. Mine has a throttle as well as pedal assist. I bought it as a "poor mans ATV" and as such works well on mining roads in Montana. I wanted to be able to climb to 10,000ft pulling a trailer and it does that well.
I have used it on single track and it works.
That said, I can't say it is fun to ride. It is really heavy. I mean REALLY heavy. 78lbs. It always reminds you of it's weight while riding.
As a work horse cargo bike it is fine but I would not characterize it as fun to ride.
The frame is going to be dependent on the company you buy from. Mine is built like a tank. Eunorau FAT-HS.
It uses a lot of odd parts that appear to be purchase because of their low cost. 135mm QR hubs. 75mm travel fork etc
The rear coil suspension spring was delivered with a 1500lb spring. I had to purchase a 600lb replacement from Aliexpress.
I replaced the fork with an RST Renegade with 120mm of travel and rebuilt the wheels accordingly.
You have to be careful because some of this class of bike I researched actually use freewheels rather than cassettes.

Given it's purpose as a cargo/expedition bike it works fine.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

mike_kelly said:


> I have a bbshd. I don't think you can ask your question that way. The feel of the bike will not be related much to the motor. The full power bikes that you are talking about are more like electric motorcycles. Mine has a throttle as well as pedal assist. I bought it as a "poor mans ATV" and as such works well on mining roads in Montana. I wanted to be able to climb to 10,000ft pulling a trailer and it does that well.
> I have used it on single track and it works.
> That said, I can't say it is fun to ride. It is really heavy. I mean REALLY heavy. 78lbs. It always reminds you of it's weight while riding.
> As a work horse cargo bike it is fine but I would not characterize it as fun to ride.
> ...


I think you're talking about a different kind of bike. One of those that are marketed towards hunters and such?

The path to implementing one of these motors would be through an bike like the Sondors Rockstar, Luna, or more likely - to build my own based on a frame/motor/battery package sourced from Alibaba or ebay. I saw one the other day with an alum full suspension frame with modern geometry, a 17.5ah battery, and choice of M600 or M620 (750w) motor for $2500. There are carbon options but I prefer alum. It wouldn't be difficult to swap over most of my parts and sell my frame with the Brose system in it for similar money.

.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Kinda like this?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

mike_kelly said:


> Kinda like this?


These two are probably my top contenders. Yes, heavier, but more power and still within the confines of American "class 1" when properly equipped. The components on the RS are low end, but so is the price. Easily upgradable as needed.









Rockstar







shop.sondors.com













Bafang M500 M600 Mid drive Wild-OX Downhill Dual Suspension Electric Bike Frame | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bafang M500 M600 Mid drive Wild-OX Downhill Dual Suspension Electric Bike Frame at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks the same class as above and the same issues.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

We have sold thousands of eBikes with Bafang mid drive. Customers are very happy with them.
M600 is biggest seller of the Bafang mid drive we offer.


----------

